# Nicest coffee concentrate



## Tanja (19/4/17)

I'm looking at adding a coffee concentrate to my tiny collection... what are the best coffee concentrates out there?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## RichJB (19/4/17)

I avoid them all. Wayne and some others reckon FA UP is good. Another one possibly worth trying is TFA Caramel Cappuccino although it's ridiculously strong so one bottle will last you forever. I am not confident enough in either to buy them. I am desperately trying to find recipes that will help me to get rid of my existing bottles of FA Dark Bean Espresso, Cappuccino and Tiramisu. I have the same thing with dark(er) chocolates. Once I've finished my FA Cocoa and Chocolate, Cap CGD and CFB, and Inw Milk Choc I won't be buying another dark chocolate. Skunky burnt coffee and chalky chocolate latex are two profiles I can live without.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tanja (19/4/17)

RichJB said:


> I avoid them all. Wayne and some others reckon FA UP is good. Another one possibly worth trying is TFA Caramel Cappuccino although it's ridiculously strong so one bottle will last you forever. I am not confident enough in either to buy them. I am desperately trying to find recipes that will help me to get rid of my existing bottles of FA Dark Bean Espresso, Cappuccino and Tiramisu. I have the same thing with dark(er) chocolates. Once I've finished my FA Cocoa and Chocolate, Cap CGD and CFB, and Inw Milk Choc I won't be buying another dark chocolate. Skunky burnt coffee and chalky chocolate latex are two profiles I can live without.


     

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Spydro (19/4/17)

No help here on store bought... I extract all my own coffee and tea concentrates.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Faheem777 (19/4/17)

Tanja said:


> I'm looking at adding a coffee concentrate to my tiny collection... what are the best coffee concentrates out there?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk



I've had great success with FA Dark Bean Espresso. It's very strong tho so you need to use it at a low percentage.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## zadiac (19/4/17)

CAP Cuppa Joe has a very nice coffee smell and taste. I've been using it for a while.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Andre (19/4/17)

INW Coffee is my favourite, but it gunks up coils. Just got some MF Coffee to try.


----------



## Huffapuff (19/4/17)

I'm enjoying INW Coffee - it's a well rounded, smooth coffee flavour. 

FA Espresso is a bit challenging to get right and is quite dry. FA Cappuccino is a weak flavour and more like froth with a hint of coffee. 

I haven't worked much with FA Up - it strikes me more as a coffee bakery flavour.


----------



## Lingogrey (19/4/17)

Personally I quite like Capella Cup of Joe / Cup a Joe (advertised under different names on different sites). To me it smells and tastes more like coffee liqueur than 'plain' coffee (I'm not fond of drinking liqueur, but I still like mixing with this concentrate).


----------



## Tanja (19/4/17)

Hmmmmmm... OK... so many different opinions... no clear cut winner... 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Huffapuff (19/4/17)

Tanja said:


> Hmmmmmm... OK... so many different opinions... no clear cut winner...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


There seldom is in DIY, you gotta find what works for you.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tanja (19/4/17)

Huffapuff said:


> There seldom is in DIY, you gotta find what works for you.


I was really hoping that one was gonna stand out... but I guess you're right... I'm gonna have to try and see what I like and what I don't like... 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Raslin (19/4/17)

Here is my go to coffee mix atm. Found it on ELR. It uses a few coffees mentioned above.

Mooses Creamy Coffee
5% Cup of Joe (CAP) 
3% Dark Bean (Coffee Espresso) (FA) 
1% Italian Relax (Cappuccino) (FA) 
2% Meringue (FA) 
0.2% MTS Vape Wizard (FA) 
5% Vanilla Custard v1 (CAP) 

I leave the MTS out


----------



## Lingogrey (19/4/17)

Tanja said:


> Hmmmmmm... OK... so many different opinions... no clear cut winner...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


@Tanja - Do you mostly mix by existing recipes or do you mostly come up with your own creations? If you mix mostly by existing recipes, it might be a good idea to start with those concentrates which are most commonly used on recipe sites, which seems to be (I just did a quick check) FA Dark Bean Espresso on e-liquid-recipes (I just checked the fifteen or so highest rated coffee recipes) and FA Up on Alltheflavors (the 4 coffee recipes by @Andre , @Rude Rudi and @Huffapuff that I could see on the DIY Beverages thread here all use a combination of coffee concentrates).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tanja (19/4/17)

Lingogrey said:


> @Tanja - Do you mostly mix by existing recipes or do you mostly come up with your own creations? If you mix mostly by existing recipes, it might be a good idea to start with those concentrates which are most commonly used on recipe sites, which seems to be (I just did a quick check) FA Dark Bean Espresso on e-liquid-recipes (I just checked the fifteen or so highest rated coffee recipes) and FA Up on Alltheflavors (the 4 coffee recipes by @Andre , @Rude Rudi and @Huffapuff that I could see on the DIY Beverages thread here all use a combination of coffee concentrates).


I do a bit of both... I make one or 2 recipes that I find online... and also mix whatever comes into my head... but think I will go with the espresso version... I can mix it up with creams and stuff if that's what I feel like... that seems to be the "purest" coffee if I can call it that... 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (19/4/17)

Coffee is tricky, very tricky...it is one of those elusive flavour profiles which no one has managed to 'crack'. I have every single coffee concentrate known to man and yet to find the 'one'. None of them really hits the nail on the head and mostly contain, what can be best described as, a burnt rubber taste. I am a bit of a coffee snob (as I work in the coffee industry) and have been searching for this holy grail of concentrates forever...

If you think about it, there are very few commercial coffee vapes around with mass appeal. 
The best I have found is VaporFi Catch Ya Latte, which will set you back R450 for a 30ml. It is delicious and I have tried to match this profile on numerous occasions and failed miserably. 
I quite enjoy Mooses Creamy coffee but remember that it must steep for at least 3-4 weeks for the coffee notes to blend together with the creams. 
I would recommend 2 or 3 to start with = INW coffee (a filter coffee vibe, not too potent), FA dark bean (an espresso, knock your socks of vibe) and FA Cappuccino (nice and creamy and stunning with some added cream and a touch of bakery). 

If I'm honest, I will advise you NOT to bother as I think you will just be disappointed....

Good luck and trust that you are well confused now!



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tanja (19/4/17)

Rude Rudi said:


> Coffee is tricky, very tricky...it is one of those elusive flavour profiles which no one has managed to 'crack'. I have every single coffee concentrate known to man and yet to find the 'one'. None of them really hits the nail on the head and mostly contain, what can be best described as, a burnt rubber taste. I am a bit of a coffee snob (as I work in the coffee industry) and have been searching for this holy grail of concentrates forever...
> 
> If you think about it, there are very few commercial coffee vapes around with mass appeal.
> The best I have found is VaporFi Catch Ya Latte, which will set you back R450 for a 30ml. It is delicious and I have tried to match this profile on numerous occasions and failed miserably.
> ...


Yeah... completely confused now! But I love coffee vapes! The Vape Industry has their Signature 1... a coffee hazelnut cream and then obviously Paulies coffee cake as well... love them both! Not trying to recreate any one of them because I will fail miserably... but rather create something myself... 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## zandernwn (19/4/17)

Raslin said:


> Here is my go to coffee mix atm. Found it on ELR. It uses a few coffees mentioned above.
> 
> Mooses Creamy Coffee
> 5% Cup of Joe (CAP)
> ...


Oh my sack. I can't even handle fa espresso at 0.5. Lol you have a set of goons my friend 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (19/4/17)

Tanja said:


> Yeah... completely confused now! But I love coffee vapes! The Vape Industry has their Signature 1... a coffee hazelnut cream and then obviously Paulies coffee cake as well... love them both! Not trying to recreate any one of them because I will fail miserably... but rather create something myself...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk



Best of luck...give it a bash then!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## zandernwn (19/4/17)

The answer is N.E.C. but it's quite a learning curve and repeatability is a real issue






Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kalahari stoommasjien (19/4/17)

Spydro said:


> No help here on store bought... I extract all my own coffee and tea concentrates.


Please explain how, I also need a good coffee and since I roast my own beans, this may be the right thing to try. Help if you don't mind...


----------



## Feliks Karp (19/4/17)

Rude Rudi said:


> (as I work in the coffee industry)



Hello my new best friend.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tanja (19/4/17)

Feliks Karp said:


> Hello my new best friend.


You might have to stand in line!    

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tanja (19/4/17)

zandernwn said:


> The answer is N.E.C. but it's quite a learning curve and repeatability is a real issue
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Uhm... feeling blonde now... what is N.E.C.?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## RichJB (19/4/17)

Naturally Extracted Coffee, basically what @Spydro was talking about.


----------



## Tanja (19/4/17)

RichJB said:


> Naturally Extracted Coffee, basically what @Spydro was talking about.


Ahhhh OK thanks... with you now  

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre (19/4/17)

This recipe is to be mixed shortly. Received my MF Coffee today! Also recorded here.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lingogrey (19/4/17)

Andre said:


> This recipe is to be mixed shortly. Received my MF Coffee today! Also recorded here.


@Andre - Sorry if I missed it somewhere else on the forum, but is MF available at a local vendor or did you have to import it?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (19/4/17)

Lingogrey said:


> @Andre - Sorry if I missed it somewhere else on the forum, but is MF available at a local vendor or did you have to import it?


Imported directly from Amazon, took the cheaper shipping. Arrived 4 days earlier than they predicted. Still a month, but forewarned.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## KZOR (19/4/17)

@Tanja 
I have had great success with FA Coffee Espresso
Just checked what HIC's note says about it and it is also very positive. \

Here is his notes : 

*FA Coffee Espresso
Strong, bold, true, never bitter, excellent coffee flavor! No skunky flavor that some coffee
flavorings have. No offensive vapor trail. For Starbucks-like flavor, start with your
favorite cream and flavors. Get them to your liking, then add 0.5-1% Espresso. Think of
0.5% addition as an 'espresso shot' in a venti sized Starbucks drink. For plain blonde
coffee, try 1-2% Espresso with 2% FA Fresh Cream. With high-VG, high-quality nic
base, Espresso is mildly sweet. With lower quality nic, Coffee Espresso is very strong
and can have a harsh edge. If it seems unpleasant to you, try Espresso with 0 mg base
to see if your nic is altering the flavor.*

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tockit (20/4/17)

Try Cloud Burst coffee. It's not overpowering and gives you that filtered coffee taste. Here is my first crack at a diy coffee and I'm enjoying it. V2 will have some cream added to it.






Sent from my E2333 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spydro (20/4/17)

Kalahari stoommasjien said:


> Please explain how, I also need a good coffee and since I roast my own beans, this may be the right thing to try. Help if you don't mind...



There are various methods that can be found on line to find out how and other specifics. Check them out if interested then make your own decisions which method or if you even want to do/use them.

I call all my extractions NEF's (naturally extract flavors) other than tobacco extractions that are NET's.


----------

